# General > Recipes >  Help with some recipies please!!

## ShelleyCowie

Hi there! 

I am sick of eating unhealthy foods! Like the frozen chicken nuggets, turkey dinosaurs etc etc...

So can anybody tell me the ingredients and how to make:-

Home made chicken nuggets
Home made beef burgers

How to make a good batter for fish

and any like potato salads and things! 

Or anything fun for kids to eat cos trying to get them to eat vegetables is nearly impossible!! 

Thanks in advance!

----------


## topotheuk

When I make chicken nuggets, I just take a chicken breast and cut it up to required sizes.  Get a couple of slices of bread, put the bread in my food processor and whizz them up til they become breadcrumbs.  I then roll the chicken in the breadcrumbs and either fry them in a little olive oil or bung them in the oven, hey presto healthy chicken nuggets.

I take some minced lamb and put in bowl.  mix in some chopped up garlic, honey and parsley and mix together.  take mixture and pat it into required size and shape and fry in a little olive oil, mmmm haven't made them in a while, need to have them soon.

I just make batter out of flour and water, then you can add herbs,spices, or whatever taste you fancy.
I sometimes dip some cauliflower and brocoli into this batter and deep fry. mmmm

Tattie salad is just tatties boiled, left to cool and cut into required sizes, putinto mayonnaise with some spring onion and a wee bit pepper
Coleslaw, cut up cabbage into thin strips, grate carrots and add to mayonnaise, some folks add onion but I don't.  A wee bit pepper and you have lovely homemade coleslaw.

Hope above helps  :Smile:

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> When I make chicken nuggets, I just take a chicken breast and cut it up to required sizes. Get a couple of slices of bread, put the bread in my food processor and whizz them up til they become breadcrumbs. I then roll the chicken in the breadcrumbs and either fry them in a little olive oil or bung them in the oven, hey presto healthy chicken nuggets.
> 
> I take some minced lamb and put in bowl. mix in some chopped up garlic, honey and parsley and mix together. take mixture and pat it into required size and shape and fry in a little olive oil, mmmm haven't made them in a while, need to have them soon.
> 
> I just make batter out of flour and water, then you can add herbs,spices, or whatever taste you fancy.
> I sometimes dip some cauliflower and brocoli into this batter and deep fry. mmmm
> 
> Tattie salad is just tatties boiled, left to cool and cut into required sizes, putinto mayonnaise with some spring onion and a wee bit pepper
> Coleslaw, cut up cabbage into thin strips, grate carrots and add to mayonnaise, some folks add onion but I don't. A wee bit pepper and you have lovely homemade coleslaw.
> ...


That all sounds really really good actually! And very easy to make! just what i need cos im not the best at following recipies! 

Thanks very much!

----------


## Dadie

I use creme frais instead of the mayo (you can get a low fat one) and I will add lemon juice sometimes 2.

I have made chicken burgers with chicken mince mixed with the rind of 1 lemon, parsley or coriander leaf, breadcrumbs and an egg (salt and pepper to taste) which are good too!

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> When I make chicken nuggets, I just take a chicken breast and cut it up to required sizes. Get a couple of slices of bread, put the bread in my food processor and whizz them up til they become breadcrumbs. I then roll the chicken in the breadcrumbs and either fry them in a little olive oil or bung them in the oven, hey presto healthy chicken nuggets.


Mmmmmmm i just made them and the kids SCOFFED them! They absolutely loved them! They said they dont want the frozen ones anymore! And they were so easy and fast to make! Me and my OH loved them too! Much more flavour to them! 

Thanks!  :Wink:

----------


## cjb

When I make spaghetti bolognese, i use the food processor and chuck in carrot, celery, peppers, courgette, aubergine, onion and anything else in the veg line from the fridge that needs used up. I dry fry it with the mince and then add tinned toms and herbs etc. Because its chopped small the kids don't realise how much veg they are eating. My best trick is to cut the mushrooms really chunky at the  end and pretend i am allowing the picky ones to pick them out and leave them at the side...that usually makes them feel they are still winning the veg battle whilst I know I am! :: 

Well done you for starting to change how you cook...its not easy but definitely worth it.

Good Luck
PS you can use this sauce for lasagne too or vary it a little,add kidney beans and serve it as chilli in wraps with even more veg ( salad grated carrot etc.)

----------


## ShelleyCowie

I will admit CJB it is hard to change the way i cook! very hard! Lol! Considering about a year and a half ago i could not even cook beans on toast!  ::  (used to cook the can in the microwave...oops) 

But when i moved in with my partner i had to learn something so frozen processed foods were easy! But now i am sick of the same bland taste of the food! I want something different!  :: 

Hopefully weaning the kids into veg then will help make them explore more with food!

----------


## lynne duncan

for our chicken dippers, we cut up chicken breast into nugget or strip size, roll in beaten egg and roll in ruskoline, also works with haddock (tried this last night) makes brilliant fish fingers, then shallow fry doesn't take long to do and is more tasty.
also make fish cakes this way too, gently boil the fish and also boil tatties when cool mash together and shape to cake size and again egg dip and ruskoline

our chicken casserole - chicken in casserole dish along with whatever veg - whether frozen or fresh and a pint of boiling water and a stock cube, throw in oven and cook until chicken is cooked, then remove chicken and use handblender to blitz the veg, makes a thick veg gravy, 

our kids find the colours of the gravy quite funny, ie depending on what mix of veg all green then green gravy, all orange and red veg then red gravy etc

----------


## dirdyweeker

ShelleyBain, you should try making pans of soup. With winter here it is a great filler and you can experiment with lots of veg as you can blitz the lot in a processor to hide all.
Mind you it is also a good idea to introduce vegetables as they are, so they can experiment different tastes and textures. You might be pleasantly surprised which ones they like.
Involving the kids in the food preparation makes them more experimental.

----------


## Dadie

I got a good knife from pampered chef, its like a little saw, so the little ones can help with food prep! Think it was only £3ish but worth every penny with Lauren wanting to "help" at every opportunity as she can cut up the mushrooms and peppers for me!

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Just last night my OH was making 2 apple crumbles, one with cinnamon and one without (im allergic to cinnamon) 

And he had his his son (5 years old nearly) helping and he loved it!! he loved that he got to do the apples so he was more willing to eat it! He scoffed his dinner to get the apple crumble asap! lol! But the oldest (7 nearly) is not interested at all! We did try to get him help! 

Me and my partner are sticking to as health meals as we can. Dont want to over do it cos not as if we need to loose weight. Its just i really did prefer cooking from scratch!!  

I made a chicken and ham pie last night and what an acievement i felt!!  ::

----------


## kitty

I like cooking from scratch as well, more so at the weekends when i have time, but i love making soup and you can't go far wrong with that, you can bung whatever you feel like in it.

I've never tried making my own chicken nuggets, reckon i'll try now though.

My fav at the minute is making my sunday roast and getting the tatties right.

----------


## dirdyweeker

> My fav at the minute is making my sunday roast and getting the tatties right.


Talking of tatties..... I made this recipe for Dauphinoise Potatoes
this week. http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/get_cooking/recipes/100.shtml
Took a good deal longer to cook than suggested ( had to turn oven up eventually to 180) but very easy and delicious.

----------


## hotrod4

> Talking of tatties..... I made this recipe for Dauphinoise Potatoes
> this week. http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/get_cooking/recipes/100.shtml
> Took a good deal longer to cook than suggested ( had to turn oven up eventually to 180) but very easy and delicious.


When Making dauphinoise I always bring it to boil on the hob before I put it in the oven.I dont use cream in mine,I normally just use milk.

Another good spud is Dauphin which is half mashed potato,half choux pastry which is then shaped with 2 spoons and deep fried. Absolutley delicous.

for a nice batter use 2/3 Plain Flour and 1/3 Custard Powder. If you like it Crispy add a dash of vinegar.

----------

